# Don't Leave your Windows Open ...



## aj47 (May 20, 2016)

They stole in through the ethernet in darkness as I slept —
the daemon called Cortana and her wicked Windows 10.
Although I kept repeating that I wanted 7 kept,
they stole in through the ethernet in darkness as I slept
with automatic upgrades that they forced me to accept.
I've made the switch to Linux — won't trust Microsoft again.
They stole in through the ethernet in darkness as I slept —
the daemon called Cortana and her wicked Windows 10.


----------



## Joe_Bassett (May 20, 2016)

i'm a microsoft person but i found your poem to be kinda sadly funny.  I've had the same thing happen to my tab pc that can barely support win 8.  Now it's locked up and I'll have to flatten it.

Hope you didn't lose anything in the update!!


----------



## aj47 (May 20, 2016)

Well, I did ditch Windows, but I didn't lose any _data_​.


----------



## Phil Istine (May 20, 2016)

I enjoyed the humorous take on something that I also find very annoying.  Sometimes, writing a poem (or even prose) about things that bug us can help take the sting out of it.
The word 'daemon' is very helpful, being so close to 'demon' - as in demon-infested computer system.
I felt that using 'stole in' for 'sneaked in' was a nice touch due to the other meaning of stole - they stole your previous OS.

Moving away from the poetry and onto the techie stuiff:  Your experience prompted me to check my updates queue.  I have mine set to not update automatically.  I checked the queue and Win 10 was in there - the only one automatically pre-selected in the check boxes.  I removed it.
I have a disproportionate dislike of companies that attempt to control my computing experience without my consent.  Non-consenual 'upgrades' and things like changing my home page when starting a browser can produce feelings that far outweigh the gravity of the crime.


----------



## Gyarachu (May 20, 2016)

Annie stahhhp! I don't have the stomach for horror and it's too close to bed time.

The nightmares... :cower:


----------



## kaminoshiyo (May 23, 2016)

This was fun to read.


----------



## Sonata (May 23, 2016)

Oh Annie, that did make me laugh - I love it!  Thank you. 

Tbh I changed from W7 to W10 on the say-so of my computer guy who had been beta testing W10 for some time, and having played around for a couple of days to get familiar with it, found it had far more useful advantages than W7.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 23, 2016)

A very fun and entertaining read!

I snickered when reading this and I'm really picky when it comes to humor so good job!


----------



## ned (May 24, 2016)

hello - funny because it rings so true! - and perfectly poetically put.

keep on scratchin'
Ned


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 1, 2016)

astroannie;2000105T
[COLOR=#FF0000 said:
			
		

> ***[/COLOR]They stole in through the ethernet in darkness as I slept**** —
> the daemon called Cortana and her wicked Windows 10.
> Although I kept repeating that I wanted 7 kept,
> ***they stole in through the ethernet in darkness as I slept***
> ...




annie, I love the refraining line! This is a perfect example of how to use a "REFRAINING" line, it emphasizes your message, They slipped in, and against your wishes, made dastardly changes that you did not sanction... the bastards... hahaaa... fabulous.....


----------



## aj47 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi, Juls!  This is actually a triolet. It looks easy, but ha! it's a trick.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 1, 2016)

LMAO....Sneeeaky little thing.... my mind is on June's refrain.....


----------



## DesertPrince (Jun 1, 2016)

I enjoyed reading this piece


----------



## escorial (Jun 3, 2016)

enjoyed...


----------

